# Catering operation found



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A massive catering operation that served up thousands of pounds of meat to feed the builders who made the famous Giza pyramids has been unearthed in Egypt, it emerged today.
Archaeologists found the ancient remains at a site believed to have been a village used to house workers about 1,300ft south of the Sphinx.
It is thought the workers, who occupied the site for around 35 years, were building the pyramid of pharaoh Menkaure, the third and last pyramid on the Giza plateau.
The site, which has been studied for several decades, is also known by its Arabic name, Heit el-Ghurab, and is sometimes called 'the Lost City of the Pyramid Builders'.


Read more: The ancient burger vans: Archaeologists uncover remains of massive catering operation to feed builders who made the famous pyramids at Giza | Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

The workers would need at least 45 to 50 grams of protein a day, Redding said. Half of this protein would likely come from fish, beans, lentils and other non-meat sources, while the other half would come from sheep, goat and cattle, he estimated.
Milk and cheese were probably not consumed due to transportation problems and the cattle's low milk yield during that time, Redding said.
Redding estimates that around 11 cattle and 37 sheep or goats were consumed each day in addition to supplying workers with grain, beer and other products.
It is estimated that in order to maintain this level of slaughter, the ancient Egyptians would have needed a herd of 21,900 cattle and 54,750 sheep and goats just to keep up regular delivery to the Giza workers.

-----
Daily rations of fresh meat, beans, bread, and beer?

It's amazing that the ancient Pyramid laborers ate better than the majority of modern Egyptians, who have to subsist on low-nutrition subsidized bread. 
​


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

True, but they did miss out on Mr. Morsi's wisdom and guidance!


----------

